# How to map I-Step level with PSDZDATA level



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

As title, anybody know how to map the I-Step level with PSDZDATA level?
My I-Step build is F010-13-07-506 ,how can I know which PSDZDATA level it is?
Thanks!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> As title, anybody know how to may the I-Step level with PSDZDATA level?
> My I-Step build is F010-13-07-506 ,how can I know which PSDZDATA level it is?
> Thanks!


You have to find "ISTA/P VERSION AND I-LEVEL OVERVIEW" PDF. here is the 54.0 version.

to answer your question : PSDZDATA 50.4 = F010-13-07-506


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your quick help!!


----------



## beboswell (Oct 21, 2013)

botho said:


> You have to find "ISTA/P VERSION AND I-LEVEL OVERVIEW" PDF. here is the 54.0 version.
> 
> to answer your question : PSDZDATA 50.4 = F010-13-07-506


It there any harm using newer PSdZ data than the spread sheet shows? For example, my I-Step is F025-14-07-504 and I am using PSdZ data v56.0.
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

beboswell said:


> It there any harm using newer PSdZ data than the spread sheet shows? For example, my I-Step is F025-14-07-504 and I am using PSdZ data v56.0.
> Thank you


No. As long as you use PSdZData version >= last version of ISTA/P to program the car, you are fine.


----------



## beboswell (Oct 21, 2013)

*Thanks, now I can relax*



shawnsheridan said:


> No. As long as you use PSdZData version >= last version of ISTA/P to program the car, you are fine.


Thank you, with your help I have been able to code a few nice changes to my 2015 F25. Wish I could get two things to work, but that is for another question.

Thank you again for all your help,


----------



## fredjchavez (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello,

I just got CC package for 2012 550i which wiped out my previous coding now 3.18.4 and 47.5 no longer works! 

Any idea of what is needed for this istep:010-15-11-503? Thanks everyone.

Freddy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fredjchavez said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just got CC package for 2012 550i which wiped out my previous coding now 3.18.4 and 47.5 no longer works!
> 
> ...


Use 57.2. PM sent.


----------



## pikix19 (May 14, 2015)

Hello Shawn
Can I ask for 57.2 link too?
And also esys 27.1 
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pikix19 said:


> Hello Shawn
> Can I ask for 57.2 link too?
> And also esys 27.1
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## sxjsunrobert (Nov 12, 2015)

hello shawn, i am also a bit confused by the psdzdata and i level, my car i level is 14-03-503, and my psdzdata is V57.1, from you reply it should be ok, the instrument is damaged , can i use this version psdzdata to program new instrument cluster?
i also get error when i click the read svt button. i upload the picture, could you tell me what is wrong


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sxjsunrobert said:


> hello shawn, i am also a bit confused by the psdzdata and i level, my car i level is 14-03-503, and my psdzdata is V57.1, from you reply it should be ok, the instrument is damaged , can i use this version psdzdata to program new instrument cluster?
> i also get error when i click the read svt button. i upload the picture, could you tell me what is wrong


Yes, you can use 57.1 PSdZData.

Use Read ECU instead of Read SVT.


----------



## sxjsunrobert (Nov 12, 2015)

just a question. why read SVT not working?


----------



## sxjsunrobert (Nov 12, 2015)

which psdzdata version i can use to read SVT?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sxjsunrobert said:


> just a question. why read SVT not working?


That is just how it is on some of the newer chassis.



sxjsunrobert said:


> which psdzdata version i can use to read SVT?


None. It is not a PSdZData issue. Use ]Read ECU. It is actually a better option anyway.


----------

